# which car: Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V -vs- Hyundai Tiburon V6?



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

*which car: Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V -vs- Hyundai Tiburon V6, added a couple more....*

ok i got a job with UPS and am making $9 an hour and getting about 25-30 hours a week......(box loading).....

i want a new car but which one of the above mentioned cars would be better both performance and insurance wise?

which have more performance mods available?
body kits?

or i could get a Sportbike? i dunno i have sooo many options available i just dont know what to do......

my mom says she would hate me to get a bike... because she knows how i drive my car she said that would make her worry everytime i left to go somewhere.........but i like the speed that bikes have .........i dunno

Anyone else have any opions on what to do? any other cars i could consider? (i know its my life but i would like some input from other people)

THANK YOU


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

y buy a nw car not worth it get somthing like a supra a 300zx . or save that money sounds like your stil living at home man


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Insurance wise: sentra
Performance wise: tiburon

But isn't this just a 2dr vs. 4dr. issue?

Seth


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I dunno if I'd get either.You should wait until you are on your own before assuming that big payment.25-30 hrs @9 and hr isn't a lot of money and if you leave home you'll need to keep your costs down.For that money, I kinda like the MINI Cooper,but the engine isn't very performance minded unless you get the Cooper S.Then again, I already have a fast car or 2 and am looking at it as a commuter car issue.I don't like the engine in the spec,and don't know a lot about the Tiburon,so I dunno what to say for the question about choosing between the 2.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Well if you really want a new car then I say go with a Spec V over the Tibby hands down. It is not as porky, handles better, and is faster straight out of the box. 

I don't know why everybody wants to whore on the QR25DE but it is not a bad engine. It is a great n/a motor. I am going to bet if someone properly builds the engine it will do well. Besides that there are several companies now that are working on boosting the QR25DE now so it will at least see 250whp safely I would say and that is just fine for a streetable car.

I am not saying the Spec is the greatest car ever but over the Tibby it is better IMO. Hyundais have a terrible aftermarket and I don't see it getting much better in the future. The Spec doesn't ahve the best aftermarket either but it is better than what is out there for teh Tubby I am wiling to bet.


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

Actually, i am leaving for college in 10 days, will live in an off-campus apartment, and the "rents" are paying for all of my food, rent, gas (for car), and insurance for car.........i would just have to pay the car payments.......so that part is taken care of......

and no, it is not just a 4-dr/2-dr battle, i am looking for fastness (is that even a word?) right out of the box......

i dunno, i am going over to Valley Yamaha tom. cause they have a $40 a month til 2005 with nothing down deal goin on.......so i might just come home with a bike.........i will keep ya'll informed .........later


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

make sure that this will be a steady job, you don't wanna take on a car note, lose the job due to cutbacks and then have no way to make payments


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

How about buying 200SX SE-R and still have a low payment and cash to mod it.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

if i were gonna buy a new car right now, i would get a mazdaspeed protege. tiburon is underpowered, i dont really like the B15 sentra(no offense to anyone, they are great cars) and the protege offers alot for a relatively low cost, IMO


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

Word pkr


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

ok i am going to add some more cars to the list:

Used 2002-2003 Subaru WRX

Mazda 6

VW Jetta

VW GTI (not sure which model it is)

any other vehicles besides: Tiburon v-6, Sentra se-r Spec V, and the Protege that someone listed and the ones i listed above?

i am going for performance and aftermarket support, something i can buy, and it will be fast off the lot, and just by adding a few bolt-ons, it will be able to kill alot of cars.......


so would the WRX be the best car?

my friend has one (WRX) and has only spent $1500 on it and it is FAST AS F%CK!.....not that it wasnt fast before, but you can feel the $1500 bucks


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

xemex13 said:


> *
> VW GTI (not sure which model it is)
> 
> *


 it's the VW GTI 1.8T


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

if you can afford it the WRX would be the way to go. don't stick yourself with a bike being the only transportation you will own. not to mention you may be a safe rider and good on the bike, but the other ppl on the road will try to kill you every chance they get (god forbid)


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

well i limited it down to 4 cars:

1: Subaru WRX
2: Neon SRT-4
3: Mazda Protege MP3 (is this the one with the turbo?)
4: Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V

those are listed in order of which i am considering......

i like the WRX because i KNOW subaru's last a long time just like nissan's do. 

i like the neon because its fast and under $20-G's, but its a dodge and my mom and dad havent had to good of memories with the dodges that they once owned.......so that ones "IFFY"

and the mazda protege.........i know nothing about the car.....someone just stated it and i am considering it........

any other input?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

not really except go with the WRX if it is feasible. the other cars aren't even in the same league. 

MP3 doesn't have the turbo its the mazdaspeed protege that does and your going to have a very hard time locating that car I believe.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

pkrSE-R said:


> *if i were gonna buy a new car right now, i would get a mazdaspeed protege. tiburon is underpowered, i dont really like the B15 sentra(no offense to anyone, they are great cars) and the protege offers alot for a relatively low cost, IMO *


Mazdaspeed=170hp
Tiburon=170hp
How is the tiburon underpowered?


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

well, the WRX will be "feasible" if i keep saving my money and quit the worst habit i could've ever picked up (smoking)......

i wont be getting a new car for about 7-8months so it should be feasible.....and i also wont be selling my current car.....my grandpap said i could store it in one of his garages til i want it back (about 3-4 years) that is after i graduate college.....i have some nice plans for it in the future -hint- SR20DET- upgraded ALOT!

and your right the other cars are not in the same league......

i think the WRX will be my final choice....unless someone can convince me otherwise......


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

If you DET your Sentra it will be more enjoyable as far as speed goes. I have about $4K in motor mods and I own WRX's. They are very nice cars though, my buddy with a DET in his B13 even beat a STI from a roll. From a dead stop is another thing.


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

i will EVENTUALLY det my sentra, but that is WAY down the road...

and you say you own WRX's? are they worth it? im guessing yeah cuz i know i will upgrade it a lil..........just wanting some input from a WRX owner........


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

well, i went and looked at the SRT-4 today and with the MOPAR peformance thing they have i think that this is the car i will be getting, plus it is under $20'gs..........and i test drove it and its fast as hell.plus 7year/70,000 mile warranty that covers the turbo and all mopar performance products...........any input?


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

No limited slip!!!!!!!!!! Plus it is still a Neon no matter what. Buy that 20K Neon and my $4000 Se-r will still own you when you are spinning one tire.  
PS: They will warranty the car if something becomes faulty but if you rally it or boost it too much you are still SOL. Good Luck no matter what you do.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Actuaslly, the SRT is pretty desiurable, but the spec is definitely more comfortable... and although it COMPLETELY KILLS the nissan in a straight line, they are neck in neck (with the spec slightly ahead) through the slalom.

plus, for a small car, the Neon gets horrible mileage... almost as bad as an Evo, i believe.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

I say u stay true to nissan,so i would go with the b15!


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

dont get me wrong NISSAN's are GREAT i love them, and plus i will not be getting rid of my current car.

sr20racer: is $20 g's for a 2002 WRX w/15,042miles alot of money?

i figure since you own some you could tell me if this was a bad deal or not......anyone else?


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

If it was me I would rather get a slightly used WRX then a Neon anyday. I can tell you without limited slip in that car you are going to be a one spinning wheel fool. I am not sure about that price about that WRX, when I say I own them I mean that I can beat them with ease. Do you plan on doing and SCCA events? If you do the choice is pretty obvious,


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

uhh... SCCA? then obviously a 91' SE-R...


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

oh, i thought u ment you owned them, sorry i feel stupid now...


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

1: Subaru WRX
2: Neon SRT-4
3: Mazda Protege MP3 (is this the one with the turbo?)
4: Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V

Let's just cross the neon off right away. Now, you're looking at a subaru, a nissan, and a mazda. The Sentra will probably last the longest, second to it would be the WRX, and then the Protege. I'm not sure of the exact figures on these, so don't hold me to this, but here's what I see:

If you want good mileage and a long life, go with the Sentra.
If you want so-so mileage, a long life, and speed, go with the WRX.
If you want good mileage, a long life, and a little bit of speed but not so much that it sacrifices mileage, go with the Protege.

(Remember that you're looking at two FF platforms against an AWD scooby. I would take the WRX without even thinking about it.

Looks are also somewhat important, IMO the WRX is the best looking, then the Protege, but that's really up to you, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Hope I could help!

-Matt


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

itd either be a spec v which is the best sport compact bang for the buck IMO.... or the REX... skip the protege.... if i can push myself from the 18K spec to the 21K mazdaspeed.... why not work some overtime and do 24K for the REX?
but i'll prob go w/ a spec cuz im cheep!


----------



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

I had an 02 WRX. While I loved the car, I found myself envying those who didn't have huge car payments. I'd see a nice used car on the road and think to myself that I'd be happier with that. $420 a month payments for 5 years really sucks. And I was making alot more money than you'll be from the sound of it. Obscessing over the possibility of getting door dings on your perfect car is nerve racking too.

I'd never buy another new car again. If I was you I'd probably get an 02 Spec-V or Tiburon.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The only bad thing about the SRT-4 is that it is a poorly put together car.The Spec-V has the QR25DE engine which hasn't had as good a reputation for reliability as most other Nissan engines.The only thing I know about Mazdas is that they are very expensive to fix when they break, and that they are owned partially by Ford.The nice thing about the Hyundai is the warranty,and Hyundai has been making some pretty good cars as of late.For that money, I would also look at the MINI,since it has excellent handling and superb BMW build quality.None of these cars are particulraly fast in a straight line(SRT-4 excepted) but they all offer a fun driving experience.


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

well, i was thinking again and i was thinking about maybe looking at the new 2004 Mazda RX-8......dealer said he could get me one for just around $27,000 and it has the 1.3L 250hp engine ...........i think 250hp is good for 1.3L, but then again the payments will kill me.......i dunno, i will def. think about all the cars be4 i make my final choice.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

It's a rotary engine, so conventional piston engine displacement measurements do not accurately reflect the potential of the engine. It is a 2-rotor engine, which is approximately equivalent to a 2.6 liter standard displacement engine. Its still good, don't get me wrong, but not as amazing as your analysis makes it sound


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

well, i just searched the "net" a little and i think im leaning toward the Nissan, mainly for the price, plus i trust nissan.....very good cars...........and there are alot of aftermarket parts avail. for it...........so i still am not sure but im going to go test drive one when i get back to Columbus....(home for the weekend)......then i will post on friday (thats when we get our cable internet/tv/phone) installed) what i think about it....


----------



## SilviaFreak (Jul 16, 2003)

why not get a used RX7 or supra? You could get one of these cars for 18k and they have so much aftermarket support its crazy. If you want something cheaper I would go with the Toyota MR2 Spyder. The car already has good looks and you could make it fast with all the money you save


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

I have to agree. But the deal with the RX7 is this: They like to say fuck you every now and then. They will break on you. They are an enthusiasts car. If you dont know anything about rotary engines DO NOT BUY ONE TILL YOU DO. Cause your going to have to work on it. And I hate to see a 3rd gen wind up in the hands of someone who doesnt know anything about it. Too many have been lost that way.

this message brought to by the rotary preservation society


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

i dont want a used car though. i would rather have a warranty with the way that i drive my car(s)


----------



## tytride03 (Jul 23, 2003)

Well sounds like you have alotta thinkin to do b4 you make your decision. Yeah, you should get the warranty to be safe. But fastness isnt always the "big deal. " It sounds like you are leaning toward the Nissan since you already know how they run and you are used to them. Whatever you do make your decision wisely.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Just get a Acura RSX Type-S... 

I like the WRX's too... but which model of it where you thinking? Base or STI?

I would stay away from the Dodge and stick to the imports... Spec V is a good bang for the buck as far as power/comfort go. And has quite a bit of aftermarket support.

If you're really looking at a car up around 27k, I'd just go with the 350z base model... now, that'd be an awesome 287hp car with a great engine.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

if you are gonna spend close to 30k, you might as well get a wrx sti 300hp and 300lbs of torque.. that will rip all those cars... dont buy american cars cuz they break down after 100k miles, dont buy vw's cuz they are impossilbe to fix and they always have recalls and other problems, trust me my bro has had 2.... get a wrx sti if you have the money or base model if you can afford that.. rsx-s wouldn't be back either.. it really all depends what brand car you want.. and like someone said. dont buy anything with a rotory engine unless you know a lot about them.. they are notorous for break downs...


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

good points..........i still have alot of thinkin to do i guess :/


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

as long as you like the car, thats all that matters cuz you have to pay for it and live with it.... just ask yourself what you really want.. me.. i like the wrx.. but someone else might like an acura...


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

well right now im lookin at a 1994 Acura Integra GSR ( with the mods it has right now, it was over 300 WHP!!) so i might be buyin this, and it only has 56,983 miles so this just might be it....or im also considerin a 1995 (i think) Mits. 3000GT VR4 (about 300 WHP) plus AWD cant beat that.............


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i wouldn't ever by a heavily or let alone modded car, cuz you know they prolly drove it like hell cuz i know if i had 300 horsepower, i wouldn't be gental on a car... that is a high jump form 175 stock hp... the vr4 are nice but over rated but always a plus.. you shouldn't really as us what you should buy cuz we dont have to live with it and drive it.. once again, if you have the money, i would go wrx sti or evo 8...


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

The 3000GT would be tough to get parts for, and they are very heavy and complex. The SRT-4 is still a Neon and I wouldn't trust it. I have driven the Tiburon V6, the Spec V, and the RSX-Type S. The Acura has NO torque whatsoever, feels just like a Celica GT-S. The Spec V has awesome torque, but so does the Tib. I really enjoyed driving that car, it has a sweet shifter and a great interior. On the other hand, it's a Hyundai. I did think it handled better than the Spec V, it's sits lower and feels like a lighter car, not sure if it actually is or not. But I'm not much into 4-doors anyway.
If it were me, I would definitely NOT take on new car payments going into college. Especially when you have at least 4 years ahead of you of parking on campus and in college neighborhoods where cars get f'ed up, driving drunk possibly queasy friends around, spring break road trips that eat up your warranty miles, etc. I'd save some money, buy somthing older that you can work on and repair yourself, and not have that debt hanging over your head, so you have more $$$ to enjoy your college years. Just my $.02.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

Yea I would definatly not go with a car that your gonna be stuck with payments on for a while. not a fast one that your gonna want to mod especially. If you want a fast car for cheap, find your self an AWD turbo Eclipse or Talon. Their easy to find. Easy to build. Plus cheap to build compared to ANY of the cars you've mentioned so far. Definatly dont go with the 3000gt. Their so heavy it tends to cancel out their power.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Get a '99 Sentra SE. SR20! yeah!


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Geez, if we're talking mid-$20k for a car, get a 350Z. Sorry, I only read the first page before posting.^


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

You sound like you don't know WTF you want.........


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

sr20racer: your sorta right........

but i have been thinkin, and you guys are right, im not gunna buy a modded (sp?) car, they are built for speed, so i know the owner was beatin it.......

right now i am considerin a SUV nuthin HUGE but something like a pathfinder or grand cheroke, then i wanna put some 24's on it and def. lower it in some way (springs or air bags), that way i KNOW i wont be driving fast in it (dont wanna mess up $4000+ rims) and it will keep me from gettin speeding tickets at the same time......

oh well, looks like it will be a couple more months b4 i make up my mind........

i will let ya'll know what i am doin and post pic's when done.......

any input?


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

oh yeah, what kind of mid-size SUV would look good with 24's and what not? 

input of any would be cool...........


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the new explorers look pretty decent with dubs, i have seen a few around my house, a pathfinder would prolly look sweet... the only disadvantage to suv's they are gas guzzlers....


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

true, they are gas guzzlers.........and i drive 20 miles round trip to class everyday.......hmmmmmm..............but it would look nice....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

are you keeping the car you have know, i would recommed doin that if possible so you have a car to drive back and forth to school so you dont rack up miles on the new suv, thats what my friend does but he has like a 45 minute drive one way to school


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

yeah, im keepin my current car, it is gunna be my FUTURE SLEEPER CAR.........all performance after i graduate........

good point to drie my current car back and forth, but then what is the point if the suv is just chillin at my apartment? i guess i could just drive it when i need to go to the store and what not.....hmmmm


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Use the SUV when you wanna go out and look like you're big ballin'....


----------



## tonsterps (Jul 17, 2002)

Man, save your money and get something when you can afford all that. I'm in college too and if I had my parents paying for my apartment, food, gas, insurance, I'd be bankin like crazy!

Save it and wait till you can truly afford something better than what you're lookin at.


----------



## tytride03 (Jul 23, 2003)

Excellent point! I deff. agree with you.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

SPEC V FO sho!


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

If it's between the Spec V and the Tiburon, I'd definitely take the Spec-V. According to the Hyundai site, the Tiburon GT's engine only has 170hp. And that's with a V-6!? Sounds like a pretty sorry engine to me. The Spec-V gets 5 more hp out of a smaller 2.5 liter 4 cylinder engine. Why even bother making such a week V-6?


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i think everyone is underestimating the power that the V-6 tib has. i've seen a stock V6 6speed tib take a grand national that was boosted 14psi. the nat'l had valve float though, but even still, the V-6 tibs are quick, if you can drive a manual trans well. the kid i was riding with had like split second shifts, he was good


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

tonsterps said:


> *Man, save your money and get something when you can afford all that. I'm in college too and if I had my parents paying for my apartment, food, gas, insurance, I'd be bankin like crazy!
> 
> Save it and wait till you can truly afford something better than what you're lookin at. *


Definitely agree with you


----------



## Kichigai (Jul 13, 2003)

If it's a question about what car to do with, I'd say buy the Spec. The Hyundai is heavy, slow, expensive and lacks anything *special* about (no exciting technology.) The GTIs are expensive and heavy. The MINIs are expensive. The WRX is awesome but expensive. The Mazdaspeed Protege is awesome but hard to find and I would never buy a Dogde after seeing all the problems that my gf has gone through with her Neon.

Now, if it's a question of money and investment and savings and going to school etc etc etc. Then save your hard earned cash until you have some financial stability

Peace!


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Still, look at the Tib V6.... [email protected] rpm, Spec V [email protected] rpm. IMHO I'd expect more from a V6. The V6 only has 1 more ft/lb of torque than the Spec-V. The Spec-V is also 300lbs lighter.

Maybe it's just me, but the Spec-V sounds like it's the better car of the two. Plus, the Spec-V is alo $1400 less.


----------

